# SRM - Sierra Mining



## System (28 July 2010)

Sierra Mining (SRM) is an Australian gold and copper mining and exploration company with operations in Papua New Guinea and Philippines.

http://www.sierramining.com.au


----------



## pinoymacuser (24 January 2013)

System said:


> Sierra Mining (SRM) is an Australian gold and copper mining and exploration company with operations in Papua New Guinea and Philippines.
> 
> http://www.sierramining.com.au





whats up with is stock?


----------



## Paavfc (4 April 2013)

Slammed today could be a good pick up opportunity..


----------



## prawn_86 (4 April 2013)

Paavfc said:


> Slammed today could be a good pick up opportunity..




Hi LC,

Welcome to ASF. Why do you think it is a good opportunity? Lots of other stocks also dropped today, what makes this one a stand out in your mind?


----------



## Paavfc (8 August 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Hi LC,
> 
> Welcome to ASF. Why do you think it is a good opportunity? Lots of other stocks also dropped today, what makes this one a stand out in your mind?




Ian Middlemas is my main reason to be in SRM.
The projects are great but having top class management is also needed.


----------



## System (7 June 2014)

On June 5th, 2014, Sierra Mining Limited (SRM) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the Schemes of Arrangement with RTG Mining Inc.


----------

